# Any Help & Any Good Opinions. 1/10 Scale 70 Plymouth Superbird



## WLRay1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Picked this up a thrift store. I'm not into RC stuff. It's brand new in the box looks like it was never used, I opened it to take pictures. Everything is complete even the original 9V battery. Any help would be appreciated and any guesstimates on what it's worth.


----------



## DocTraxas (Jan 14, 2017)

$39.98 new at Wal-Mart Many moons ago


----------

